# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Provence/Maritime Alps Photos

## tim

Nice - Promenade des Anglais 

 

Nice Harbor

----------


## tim

Provence Village Scenes -

----------


## tim

Mt. Ventoux - 

Looking up -

 

Looky what I did -

 

Looking down -

----------


## tim

Le Grand Canyon du Verdon -

----------


## tim



----------


## tim

Do not play chicken with these guys - 

 

 

 

 

When one climbs above the ice line, the proper clothing for a 30+MPH descent is crucial(this is supposed to be the highest paved road in Europe according to the signs) -

----------


## andynap

Beautiful photos mon ami- all that and food and wine too.

----------


## tim

Andy,

The food and wine were flowing freely in France, so much so that I thought I would gain weight on the trip, but I didn't despite numerous snacks that included omelettes and real French fries.  Of course there were also the huge buffet breakfasts each day and dinner spreads in the evenings.

I have about a hundred photos similar to the above but didn't want to tax the forum's patience.  Our sheep experience was curious.  After days of dodging sheep droppings on the road, we finally started running into flocks being driven on them.  In a bizarre set of circumstances, we found ourselves one day uncomfortably surrounded by these creatures and were almost toppled amongst them as they continued moving forward oblivious to our presence.  Those sheep were surprisingly nasty critters.

----------


## Cheri

Beautiful photos, Tim.  Larry and I really enjoyed them.  The Promenade des Anglais.... the day of our arrival to the Cote d'Azure (back in 2003), we drove round and round (and round and round literally) in Nice and never did find our hotel there due to too many streets being closed because of a Triathalon.  One of us lost patience ;-I and decided to do a driving trip that day so we wound up staying outside of Canne in Mandelieu/Le Napoule for our 5 nights.  Still wound up visiting all the villes we intended to so it didn't wind up being half bad.  Thanks for sharing your photos!  

Cheri

----------


## fins85258

Tim,

I hope you brought your flyrod?

Gregg

----------


## tim

> Tim,
> 
> I hope you brought your flyrod?
> 
> Gregg



Gregg,

Of course I brought my flyrod.  It fit nicely in my golf bag nestled amongst the clubs. :-)

----------


## KevinS

Very nice pictures !

----------


## JoshA

Nice photos, tim. Biking through Provence (also Tuscany on another trip) is on our list of future vacations. Nothing heroic like Ventoux, though, for us. Wine and food would be an important part of the fun. Is it recommended to be part of an organized tour?

----------


## jmbclb

Stunning pics, Tim.  Thanks for sharing.

----------


## tim

Josh,

Being part of an organized tour helps with several issues:

1.  Hauling luggage from one hotel to the next.
2.  Determining which are the best routes to take.  There are absolutely roads over there on which you don't want to ride.
3.  Reserving lodging each night of the journey.
4.  Injuries or other road emergencies.

There are dozens of tour companies ranging from luxe to basic that lead tours in that area.

----------


## KevinS

So, in English, I think that boils down to:

Even if you're not Lance (or Tim)
You still need a support team.

For mere mortals, the support team appears to be a tour group.

----------


## LMAC

great photos - sorry I haven't had time to check them out sooner.   Planning a trip to S. of France for next summer - probably the hills n. of Nice (been there 20-25 years ago - remember the Luberon particularly &amp; the fields of lavender - you can smell it for miles!) for 3-5 days and then down to Ramatuelle on the coast.  Any thoughts on places to stay/eat, etc. up in the hills -- but not as far up as you went! -- would be appreciated.

----------


## tim

LL,

Below is a link to our itenerary on the bike trip.  Let me know if any of the towns sound inviting, and I can give you the name and address of the hotel where we stayed in that particular ville.  I think most of the places were three star accomodations.

http://www.ecycletours.com/content2007/13-itinerary.htm

----------


## LMAC

that's wonderful - have made a note of the towns - will check them out &amp; let you know - this is planned for next Sept. (08) so we have a few other things going on between now &amp; then!  Did some exploring in that area about 20 years ago - so decided to spend a few nights this time.  Thanks

----------

